# How to redirect webpage in my pc?



## Helloworld (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello friends,
i am new to forums and it my first post.
i am a Btech student and recently my results came,i got 5 arrears.
so i used following javascript commands to edit the result.

javascript:document.body.contentEditable%20=%20'true';%20document.designMode='on';%20void%200

after editing(now i have 2 arrears), i saved the page to my computer.
now i want to do the following

when ever i enter my register number to the website,i want my browser to redirect to the webpage i saved in my computer..
please help me.i cant tell my parents i have 5 arrears(please understand).


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 10, 2010)

err.. *ahem*.. isn't that cheating?


----------



## Helloworld (Nov 10, 2010)

doessnt matter man plz help

actualy i do this so that i get money for re-valuation of my gone papers

please help,is it technically impossible?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2010)

Its technically impossible. Because, you can't redirect to your edited page. They have to do it in their servers.

All you can do is... take a print out of the thing you have made and show it. or open it as a HTML file and show it after it has opened.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Helloworld said:


> doessnt matter man plz help
> 
> actualy i do this so that i get money for re-valuation of my gone papers
> 
> please help,is it technically impossible?




first of all what u r *trying* to do is wrong. i know it sounds hard but dont do it.

and yes it is "technically impossible". 

pages are generated as html when u request the server. the database is on server and u cannot change it.


----------



## Helloworld (Nov 12, 2010)

ok thank you

how to mark solved??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2010)

Helloworld said:


> ok thank you
> 
> how to mark solved??



Well, you can always contact Moderates to close the thread.

And, what happened? Did you tell that you have backs?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 13, 2010)

It's not exactly technically impossible, because you can use the hosts file to redirect to your own local PC running a webserver which can load the form and thereafter the result document.
Tread carefully though, it's better to make parents understand. However if you feel they won't understand and if you feel you can clear all of them later without them knowing, then you may go ahead


----------



## busymaverick (Nov 14, 2010)

ahem.. 
a)How much do your parents know about Computer and Technology on a Scale of 5?
b)How fast are you in using the keyboard on a scale of 5?
if(a<=2&&b>=4)
cout<<"You can do it but will be sc****d for the rest of your life"<<endl;
else
cout<<"You are sc****d and will mend your ways"<<endl;


----------



## A.Jesin (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok I'll help you out. I'm sure you're aware of WAMP server. Download and install it. Now you'll access your apache web server by typing *localhost
Go to C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc and open hosts file with notepad and add the following line after everything
127.0.0.1     yourcollegewebsite.com
127.0.0.1     www.yourcollegewebsite.com
Save the file now typing it in your browser will fire up files from C:\wamp\www go to that place, copy your original file from the college website and edit all that you want place the form code in a file named index.html edit the <form> tag action attribute and just include your results page file name. Now no matter what number you enter in the form you'll see your results only


----------

